# Fuente regulable 0 a 15v 1A con proteccion contra cortos



## juanmanuelperic (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola, estuve buscando un diagrama para hacer esta fuente y en la mayoria salen fuentes de 2A, los componentes serian los mismos?

Tenia pensado usar el LM317... alguno tiene un diagrama de una fuente asi con proteccion contra cortos y led? Ya se q en el foro hay un montón.. pero como dije antes la mayoria son de amperaje más altos y nose si son los mismos componentes.

Hay algun layout para imprimir y pasar a la placa directamente? asi no tengo q dibujar sobre el cobre con marcador...

Y cuando la instale en una carcasa metalica, a donde conecto el tierra q viene del cable de 220? ya q el transformador tiene 2 cables de entrada nomas (Fase y neutro supongo).

Muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola. 
Si deseas un 1A, usa el LM317 que es de 1.5A, pero solo podrás obtener de 1.2V a 15V, no se puede obtener 0V con el LM317 de manera directa, sólo se obtiene el 0V añadiendo un circuito adicional.
La configuración la puedes hallar en la hoja de datos (datasheet) de LM317.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanmanuelperic (Ago 26, 2008)

Si, igual 1,2v está bien.. 

Pero en el datasheet del lm317 no sale el diagrama con la proteccion para corto...

No hay algun layout para hacer circuito impreso directo? sin necesidad de dibujar?

Muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola.
El circuito de protección está dentro del regulador. Sobre el layout para hacer circuito impreso directo vas ha tener que buscalo.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanmanuelperic (Ago 26, 2008)

Con q está dentro del regulador te referis a q el lm317 ya viene con proteccion para cortos?

Y cuando conecto el transformador a 220, donde conecto el cable q va a masa?

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/133298/

Vout=1.25 (1 + ( R2/R1 ) )

R2 = ( (Vout / 1.25) - 1) x R1
R1 = 240 ohm a 120 ohm

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanmanuelperic (Ago 27, 2008)

q es el componente cuadradito amarillo ese? de q valor es el ultimo capacitor? no lleva uno bien chiquito antes de la salida para filtrar bien el ruido?

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola.
Ese circuito es un diagrama de conexión de los terminales del LM317, y no un circuito para armar.
El cuadrado amarillo es un condensador.
Los valores de los condensadores dependen del diseño de la fuente de alimentación, y los valores que recomienda la hoja de datos del LM317.
El condensador del filtro se usa 2700 uF / (el voltaje del condensador debe ser mayor que el valor pico del voltaje de secundario)
El condensador amarillo es de 0.33uF/ 200V ó más , y el de salida 100uF /(el voltaje debe ser mayor que el mayor voltaje de salida).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## menduco (Abr 10, 2012)

hola elaficionado.. mira tengo un trafo de 220v/15v;nose la corriente que puede entregarme,es chico y cabe en la palmade mi mano. Quiero usarlo para armar una fuente regulable con proteccion.. Te agradeceria si me puedes aclarar como es eso de que el LM317 trae incluida esa proteccion.Otra cosa que necesito saber que circuito debo adaptarle para que la fuente regule de "0" a 15V.
GRACIAS


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2012)

menduco dijo:


> hola elaficionado.. mira tengo un trafo de 220v/15v;nose la corriente que puede entregarme,es chico y cabe en la palmade mi mano. Quiero usarlo para armar una fuente regulable con proteccion.. Te agradeceria si me puedes aclarar como es eso de que el LM317 trae incluida esa proteccion.Otra cosa que necesito saber que circuito debo adaptarle para que la fuente regule de "0" a 15V.
> GRACIAS



Los integrados LM79xx, LM78xx, LM316, Etc ya poseen incorporada en su construcción limitación por sobre corriente y sobre temperatura.



			
				National (Texas) dijo:
			
		

> In addition to higher performance than fixed regulators, the
> LM117 series offers full overload protection available only in
> IC's. Included on the chip are _*current limit, thermal overload*_
> protection and safe area protection. All overload protection
> ...


----------



## menduco (Abr 11, 2012)

Muchas gracias fogonazo!ahora bien...como interpreto o como me doy cuenta de que mi fuente esta trabajando en corto o que estoy por quemarla?...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola.

Cuando dices que tienes un transformador, te refieres a un transformador propiamente dicho (15Vca)  o aun adaptador AC/DC de 15Vcc.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## menduco (Abr 11, 2012)

Claro!me refiero a un trafo  con salida 15 Vca no recuerdo de que equipo lo saque.Lo tenía tirado y pensé darle buen uso


----------

